# Most common terms on here



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

What are the most common terms on this site?

Id say

Anything to do with being on the X
Avery Kool-Aid
BigFoot, Avery,Final Approach.

Just a few.

Im bored, no geese to slam


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

You forgot a biggie, ROOST!!! and then roostbusting, also ditch whore, ditch tiger, blue plater. There's a few for the list, there are still a ton more.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Soon to be.......Schnees'


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Sapper beat me to it. Schnee, write it down, don't forget it.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I like to use DELUXE

ex: Hillbilly Deluxe, Roadhunter Deluxe (Hunt4P&Y's Cavalier) so on.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

IMO I think this is a common term!

Hey you leave scouter one. SHe started this morning!


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

What is this SCHNEE ive been hearing about?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Snowgeese aka schnees


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Most people look at me funny when I say I like to hunt SOB's, might be a good term to add to the list


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sky Carp!

Man I love shooting them buggers!


----------



## waterfowl stocker (Sep 13, 2006)

is a blue plater a vehicle from Minnesota?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah, blue plater/roost buster same thing! 8)

Yeah, a blue plater is someone from Minn!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

FPP is a pretty big deal in the baitpile thread. You kinda have to be there to know what it means.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah, I am a huge fan of the FPP!~ I keep missing out though. I have some catchin up to do! Man I am counting down the days to FANGG!

Get to the Bait pile Yall!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Ya know... The other day I was at a stop light and look in front of me and I saw a ND plate, and a MN plate. They are both at least half blue.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Sky Buster and Ground Pounder are two good ones


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> Ya know... The other day I was at a stop light and look in front of me and I saw a ND plate, and a MN plate. They are both at least half blue.


Except a Minnesota plate is entirely blue.

More terms: scissorbill, Sota, Sconi, Michigander, and rab*****oker.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

goosebusters said:


> Except a Minnesota plate is entirely blue.












Theres "some" white in there, come on now...... oke:


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

How about "DSD"? From what I have heard if you use that word you don't need as many of the other words and the conversation is finished. If you use say 50 of the other popular words, you would actually only need to use DSD 3 times to have the same effect.

oke:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The word or letter "I" is always everywhere.... :beer:


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

USSapper said:


> Snowgeese aka schnees


i personally like snoose


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

diver_sniper said:


> Ya know... The other day I was at a stop light and look in front of me and I saw a ND plate, and a MN plate. They are both at least half blue.


I never really understood the term "blue plater" for that reason either.

There is about the same amount of blue on a ND plate as a MN one.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it is an older term, from when their plates were just solid blue. My grandpa used to call them blue platers.


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

Did a quick search of MN License plates....nothing close to solid blue from '71-87. There could be more though....I doesn't look like they have changed much at all since '87...so maybe the term needs to be 'Mostly Blue Platers....hmmm.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, maybe we should call Michiganders blue platers, then rely on our other Minnesota terms to cover the Sotas.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Nice research on the plates jtillman!! :beer:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

what's the word "manpig......" that gets passed around.

:wink:

Sean


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

manbearpig! Half Man Half Bear Half Pig! I'm being completely serial guys!


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Whacked, one of WS7's favorites.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

goosebusters said:


> manbearpig! Half Man Half Bear Half Pig! I'm being completely serial guys!


how can you be three havles?? wouldnt that make you 1 1/2?
THAT WOULD BE AWESOME TO BE A MANBEARPIG!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hammerhead said:


> Whacked, one of WS7's favorites.


 :lol:

Old thread jeez,

but yeah I do seem to use that a bunch in the BP for some reason


----------

